# 1/2 inch drywall on the ceiling as long as there is support?



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

I know generally you use the thinner ceiling board but if we have firring strips every 12 inches and the drywall is attached to that is it acceptable? We ripped out the OMG ceiling tile and the hanger said its fine to use the 1/2 inch because he has plenty of support to screw it to, in fact he was the one that suggested leaving the strips up and going with the thicker board. Is this okay or am I asking for trouble later on.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

1/2" drywall is used for ceilings all the time,except in areas that require 5/8: for fire stopping---


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

As Mike said 5/8 is the most common for ceilings. That is because ceiling joists are normally 24" on center instead of 16" and at 24 " that is not enough support and over time the ceiling can get wavy. But yes you can use 1/2' with 12" supports with no problems.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If I had to do it that way I would use the new light weight drywall and also use glue. I do not get paid to go back and fix nail pops so why take a chance?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

joecaption said:


> If I had to do it that way I would use the new light weight drywall and also use glue. I do not get paid to go back and fix nail pops so why take a chance?


Joe where did you see anything about nails he said it was going to be screwed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, screw pops then.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for confirming my assumptions. 

Nail/screw pops are my specialty (lived in a track home once) so fixing them later will not be an issue if any show up. I also know the guys are really good about not limiting the screws so there will be no rationing. 

Robyn


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Limited screws and adhesive actually causes less pops.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Properly screwed there is little need for glue---I work in occupied homes---many people are sensitive to the smell of drywall adhesive--so I seldom use it---I have never had a call back on a job because of open seams or screw pops---

Glue is good---but a few more screws, without glue, works well,too.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

From building Science
Read entire article here http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0107-drywall-wood-and-truss-uplift

"Wood moves. Drywall does not move. Interesting problem.The more you attach drywall to wood, the more cracks you
have. Easy, attach the drywall to less wood, and, in a way,that allows the wood to move.
Nail pops happen because as wood dries, it shrinks. Nails donot shrink. Actually, nails do not pop. The wood shrinks
away from the back face of the drywall as it dries. Howabout getting dry wood? Sure. Next question. Better to use
shorter nails. Even better, use glue. With glue, as the woodshrinks, it pulls the drywall inwards with it."


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

i am going to be putting up 1/2 when the demo is done. good info in here!


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes interesting discussion....if we are in a house that has finished settling for want of a better word, would that make a difference on nail pops? I ask this because in new houses about a year after moving in you have to the nail pop parade but I have not seen any in this house as it was built in 71 and then moved in 93 so plenty of time for movement/settling....not to mention the wood in this house is like iron wood so when stuff is nailed/screwed it don't move.....period.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Around here we find new wood wet, so it twists and dries and causes pops, older homes the wood has already dried.
Can also depend on the care and attention of the installer.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

so i should be ok then since the wood is dry here


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The way a lot of rockers are doing it now is to screw around the perimeter and then only about 4 screws in the field to hold it till the glue dries. Some then are coming back and removing the screws in the field.


----------

